# VOTE: Best Skyscraper Crown



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

There will be six nominations this week, due to a tie.

*1. Chrysler Building, New York City









2. 570 Lexington Avenue, New York City









3. SwissRe, London









4. Tribune Tower, Chicago









5. Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai









6. One Liberty Place, Philadelphia*


----------



## acrux (Mar 20, 2005)

jin mao crown really has a complex structure

greetz,
Acrux


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Chrysler is unbeatable.It is the mother of all crowns.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm gonna go with One Liberty Plaza on this one. After closer inspection, I realised how great it really is.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

i'm going with Jin Mao


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

As much as I love SwissRe, I just _have_ to vote for Chrysler. 

The top of Chrysler is just so perfect, majestic and refined. It's also very old and has stood the test of time extremely well.

SwissRe looks stunning on the London skyline - and is a truly remarkable building - but it lacks the perfection of Chrysler, and there are certain tiny 'errors' in the crown if you know where to look. It would still be my runner up choice though.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Well those finalists do not fit to my understanding of a crown.  I actually look for something which really looks like crown. My favorite would be smt like US Bank,LA or Westend, Frankfurt.

But among the finalists, Chrysler kicks the ass


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

I like Tribune tower


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Tribune Tower, Chicago

The top actually _looks_ somewhat like a crown.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

tribune tower


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Chrysler Building


----------



## Sielo (Feb 22, 2005)

Tribune Tower, Chicago


----------

